# Bobcat .22LR



## Sup'r X (Mar 5, 2009)

My latest-
























. . . size comparison with the Px4 Storm-


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Very nice! That Px4 is a great looking pistol. High on my wish list.


----------



## TBirdEd76 (Mar 26, 2010)

I love my bobcat, fun little gun to shoot, and perfect for carry when I can't hide the glock.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own a PX4 full size & a PX4 sub compact.

Really like both guns - I almost never have 2 of the same brand / style guns, I like variation in my side arms.

I like the Bob Cats looks - but I'm a little dumb on how the tilt barrel / magazine works.

Can you take a second and explain it to me?

If I'm not carrying my guns in a holster on my belt, I usually have a Ruger LCP in my front pocket in a DeSantis Nemesis holster.

:smt1099


----------



## ElMar (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice! :smt023


----------



## SgtMoe (Nov 15, 2011)

There great little guns and make little pocket rockets.....I carry mine when i wear shorts or my PJ's.....








......fart


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice Bobcat! I had one a couple of years ago, and miss it. It seemed to like the CCI Stingers the best, for function that is. It would do OK with most HV rounds, but would jam with some of them. Happy shooting!:mrgreen:


----------

